# Naming my Company



## Jeff T (Oct 18, 2007)

If I found a name I liked and it's already gone can you alter it and it still be legal/ethical? For example, I liked the name excellent t-shirts but it's already a company/website. What if I was excellent clothing or excellent apparel? This is just an example.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jeff T said:


> If I found a name I liked and it's already gone can you alter it and it still be legal/ethical? For example, I liked the name excellent t-shirts but it's already a company/website. What if I was excellent clothing or excellent apparel? This is just an example.


If it's trademarked, you could have problems naming it something similar.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i would just try to coe up with something diff cause similarity in names can be good for u if the other company is higher in class and established but once u rise above it will be a con. plus i know as a consumer that if 2 companies are similar in name and one more appealing, the other is automatically a knock off.like lookin at sketches that resemble diesel footwear.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Jeff T said:


> If I found a name I liked and it's already gone can you alter it and it still be legal/ethical? For example, I liked the name excellent t-shirts but it's already a company/website. What if I was excellent clothing or excellent apparel? This is just an example.


 
Rodney's right. Try to come up with something else. You may even think of a name that you like more than the first one!


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello Jeff T
why don't you use a Enterprise name like i use then if you want you can run several business under your enterprise name a few examples you might want to use Excell Enterprises, EXEL ENT, Enterprises Excellent Choice Enterprises or even your initials these are just some ideas 
my son's girlfriend has her own logo design co. she call it e-logo Enterprises her name is Elizabeth just some thoughts for you.

Den
CNRS Enterprises


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

CNRS Enterprises said:


> Hello Jeff T
> why don't you use a Enterprise name like i use then if you want you can run several business under your enterprise name a few examples you might want to use Excell Enterprises, EXEL ENT, Enterprises Excellent Choice Enterprises or even your initials these are just some ideas
> my son's girlfriend has her own logo design co. she call it e-logo Enterprises her name is Elizabeth just some thoughts for you.
> 
> ...


 
So how does that work. Do all your businesses operate under the same. I've been thinking about doing what you say, but I am confused as to how it actually is done?


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello felow forum member
When you have an Enterprise you can have several businesses under it like divisions ,if you have bad luck with one Business and you want to start another one you will not have to get a new name for your business and stat the time consuming process all over again.

Den


----------



## jgratil (Jul 24, 2007)

CNRS Enterprises said:


> Hello felow forum member
> When you have an Enterprise you can have several businesses under it like divisions ,if you have bad luck with one Business and you want to start another one you will not have to get a new name for your business and stat the time consuming process all over again.
> 
> Den


If I'm correct, I believe you don't even need to technically file with the the word "Enterprise" in the title. For the most part, all you need to do is file a dba (Doing Business As) for each venture with your Secretary of State. It's cheap to do so too. Here in Arizona, it only costs $10 per filing.


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, I did not know that about the Enterprising stuff! This is something I have never heard anyone talk about until now...........interesting.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

It is a great idea if you are planning on doing several different types of businesses that are pretty much unrelated in nature. I am considering it for my setup as well.


----------



## gavin_nachbar (Feb 24, 2008)

yup i agree with rodney


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeff T said:


> If I found a name I liked and it's already gone can you alter it and it still be legal/ethical? For example, I liked the name excellent t-shirts but it's already a company/website. What if I was excellent clothing or excellent apparel? This is just an example.


What do you mean 'gone'. A quick trademark search for Excellent T-shirts shows no trademark. Is the name registered with your state? The website you mention is under DeezTeez.

EXCELLENTT-SHIRTS.COM is available
EXCELLENT-SHIRTS.COM is available!
EXCELLENT-TSHIRTS.COM is available


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

There you have it! I had the same name pains but we've been able to pull through and come up with an even better name! Hang in there!


----------

